# Documentary on Co-Parenting for Channel 4



## Jasleen (Aug 28, 2014)

Documentary for Channel 4

Hi Everyone, 

I am a director working with Channel 4 on a documentary about platonic co-parenting.

I work with Minnow Films and we would like to talk to individuals, couples and families who want to share their thoughts and experiences of platonic co-parenting.

We are really interested in meeting people at all stages of the journey, whether you are looking for a co-parent, planning a family with a platonic partner, or bringing a third or even fourth person in to parent with you and your partner.

You don’t need to commit to being part of the film. At this stage the conversation would be an opportunity for us to explain more about our project, and learn more from you about what it’s like to co-parent. We will keep all conversations confidential.

Minnow Films are a multi-Bafta award-winning production company with extensive experience in making programmes about sensitive subjects. You can see our work here: 

www.minnowfilms.co.uk

If you are interested in being involved, or would just like to have an informal chat to find out more, please contact us at [email protected] / +44 (0) 7984 195 606 & [email protected] /  +44 (0)  7852 976 052. 

Thank You,
Jasleen Kaur Sethi
Director


----------

